# Duyuru > Kültür >  Altan'ların ABD Militarizmi ile Ensest İlişkisi

## bozok

*Altan Kardeşlerin ABD Militarizmi ile Ensest İlişkisi*


*Behiç Gürcihan*
*Açıkistihbarat*
*24.01.2010*





27 mayıs ve 12 Mart darbelerinin şakşakcısı üetin Altan'ın; 12 Eylül darbesi ile palazlanan iki oğlundan biri olan Mehmet Altan'ın son yazısını okumaz olaydım.

Tam yatmaya hazırlanıyordum ki; Internet'teki son dakika turlamalarım sırasında; _"Kurmaylar Biraz Bakar mısınız?"_ başlıklı yazısı gözüme çarptı. Yine uykusuz kaldık.

Altan; bu yazısında son dönemde yaşananlar üzerinden Harp Akademilerinde kurmay eğitiminin çöktüğünü öne sürüyor ve lafı oradan West Point'e getirip, _"West Point gibi bir akademiden bu zihniyette birileri çıkabileceğini düşünebiliyor musunuz"_ mealinde bir inci ile yazısını sonlandırıyor. 

Türkiye'de ne kadar kolay kurmay olunabildiği tartışılır ama *Mehmet Altan bu ülkede ne kadar kolay profesör olunabildiğinin en önemli kanıtıdır.* 

Bu adam yıllardır, _"bilgisayar endüstrisi ile savaş endüstrisinin cepheleşmesi"_ klişesi ve _"kum silikondan , silikon bilgisayardan daha değersizdir"_ denklemi üzerinden bayat küresel makro analizler yapmaktadır. 

Gerçek bir profesörün analitik ve çok yönlü birikimine sahip olmadığından; dünyada bilgisayar ve savaş endüstrilerinin ne kadar içiçe geçtiğinin ve birbirini beslediğini göremeyecek kadar da cahildir. 

_"Bir kurşun bir bilgisayar kullanıcısını öldürüyor"_ şeklinde basit bir denklem üzerinden ahkam kesen bu Altan ailesi fertleri; o kurşun veya tehdidi sayesinde kontrol altına alınan ülkelerin altyapılarının nasıl ABD'ye bağımlı milyonlarca bilgisayar kullanıcısı üretecek şekilde dönüştürüldüğünü görmemektedir. 

Altan'lar aynı zamanda , ABD'nin silah endüstrisi ile bilgisayar teknolojisi endüstrisinin nasıl içiçe geçtiğini ; ABD ordusunun bu endüstrilere nasıl özel araştırma fonları aracılığı ile milyar dolarlar aktaran bir yapı olduğunu bilemeyecek kadar cahildir. 

Doğru denklem: 

_"Bir kurşun bir bilgisayar kullanıcısını öldürür, binlercesini yaratır"_ olmalıdır. 

Geçenlerde _"hiç bir ülkede askeri mahkeme var mı?"_ incisini sarfeden; sonra bu cahilliğini _"hiç başka bir ülkede Askeri Yargıtay var mı?"_ incisi ile perdeleyim derken cahilliğini bir kez daha kanıtlayan Mehmet *Altan'ın bu son yazısı ile West Point'ten de habersiz olduğu ortaya çıkmıştır.* 

Dünyada milyarlarca insanın ölümüne sebep olan ABD militarizmine döşenilen övgülerin de bir utanç sınırı olması gerekir ama ensest ilişkiyi savunan *Ahmet Altan'ın mensubu olduğu bir ailenin utançla ilişkisi de ensest özelliklere sahip olsa gerek.* 

Hatırlarsanız; 30 Ağustos törenleri sonrasında Taraf o meşhur "çok bilmiş" manşetlerinden birini atmış ve 30 Ağustos törenleri görüntüleri ile üin, Rus ve Kuzey Kore ordularının törenlerini yanyana koyarak şöyle demişti : 

_"Bazıları Gösteri Sever"_

*Taraf'ın Batı militarizmi ile ensest ilişkisinin kanıtı olarak*, *Açık İstihbarat*; Taraf'ın Fransızların, İngilizlerin ve ABD'lilerin benzer ulusal kurtuluş günü törenlerini görmediğini vurgulamış ve bunların resimlerini kapak olarak Taraf'a hediye etmişti. 

(Bkz: _Bu Resimler Taraf'a Kapak Olsun : Bazıları Propaganda Sever_ ) 

Taraf'ın karşı kıyıdaki kardeşi Star gazetesinin baş köşesine yerleştirilen *Mehmet Altan 'ın, ABD militarizmine hayranlığı* bugünkü yazısında West Point akademisine döşediği övgülerle bir kez daha ortaya çıktı. 

*ABD militarizminin tarihi çekirdeği olan West Point'i övmek ve örnek olarak göstermek için ya midenizin büyük, ya da aklınızın küçük olması gerekir.* 

ABD'nin kuruluş aşamasında kanına girdiği yüzbinlerce kızılderinin katledildiği savaşların komutanlarından ; Irak'ta milyonlarca Iraklının katlinden sorumlu günümüz komutanlarına kadar bir çok ABD'li generalin, ülkelerinde terör estirmiş diktatörün ve ABD devlet sistemi içinde rol oynamış bir çok karanlık ismin mezun olduğu bir okuldur; West Point. 

Siz bugüne kadar _"Ermeni Soykırımı"_ hakkında ahkam kesenlerin, West Point mezunlarının da rol aldığı Kızılderili soykırımlarından tek satır bahsettiğini hiç duydunuz mu?

*West Point'ten bizim Kenan Evren'e rahmet okutacak karakterde binlerce isim mezun olmuştur.* 

*ABD'nin şansı; Mehmet Altan'a rahmet okutacak zekada hiç kimsenin ABD'nin saygın bir üniversitesinde öğretim üyeliği ve üstüne üstlükte ulusal bir gazetesinde "başyazar" olamayacak olmasıdır.* 

West Point'ten mezun olan katiller ve çapsızlarla ilgili onlarca örnek verebiliriz. 

Son dönemlerde pek kimsenin bilmediği bir örneği dikkatinize sunayım : 

11 Eylül saldırılarının üzerinden bir ay geçmeden Başkan Bush'a bağlı özel bir kontra-terörizm ekibin başına getirildi. Görevi; _"küresel terör şebekelerini"_ bulmak, akamete uğratmak ve yoketmek olarak tanımlandı. 
Hayatı Vietnam, Panama ve Körfez Savaşı'nda özel kuvvetler operasyonlarında geçti. Kendilerini "sessiz profesyoneller" olarak adlandıran elit bir askeri grubun üyesi. 

Kartvizitinde; _"Terörizmle Savaşta Ulusal Güvenlik Danışmanı Yardımcısı"_ yazıyor. Emrinde çalışan personelin sayısı bile *devlet sırrı* kategorisinde. 

Emrinde çalışan Andrew Levene, kendisini şöyle tanımlıyor : 

_"O mükemmel bir savaşcı. 'Bu insanların izini sürüp, onları öldüreceğiz' diyecek biri"_

Ordudan emekli olmasına rağmen, 1996 yılından beri; terörizm bahanesi ile güvenlik seviyesinin yükseltilmesini savunan özel görev güçlerinin bünyesinde görev yapıyor. 

*11 Eylül 1997'de Pentagon'a özel bir savaş oyununun sonuçlarını sundu.* 

Bu savaş oyununda ; teröristlerin, tarım ilaçlama uçakları kullanarak ABD'ye bir kimyasal ve biyolojik saldırı planladığı öngörülmüştü. 

Avustralya'lı yüksek teknoloji silah firması Metal Storm'un yönetim kurulu üyeliğini de yapıyor. Metal Storm; saniyede milyon mermi atabilen özel bir makineli tüfek üretiyor. 

Panama'nın işgali sırasında üzel Kuvvetler birliği'nin başındaydı. 

Irak'ta Saddam Hüseyin'i devirmek için , sürgündeki muhaliflerden oluşan "Irak Ulusal Kongresi"nin silahlandırılması için 1998 yılında Kongre'den _"Irak'ı üzgürleştirme Yasası"_'nın geçmesini sağladı. Bu yasa ile Downing'in eğitiminden sorumlu olduğu bu gruba 100 milyon dolarlık silah yardımı yapıldı. 

Ordudayken en yakın arkadaşlarından biri olan ve şu anda işadamı olan Jim Kimsey, kendisine nasıl öğüt verdiğini şöyle anlatıyor : 

_"Ona söyledim. Başta olan herkese Godfather'ın bir kopyasını yollayacağım. Mafya'nın düşündüğü gibi düşünmelisin. Hayır, bu adil bir savaş olmayacak. Onları evinde vuracaksınız. Ailelerine bir şeyler yapacaksınız. Kirli oynamak zorundasınız. Kirli insanlarla yatağa gireceksiniz...O böyle düşünmeyi biliyor"_

Gördüğünüz gibi Altan'ın övdüğü ABD Militarizminin örnek üyelerinden biri olan bu şahıs; ABD'nin siyasi sisteminin her noktasında aktif olarak rol alıyor. 

Arkadaşının kirli düşünmesi ile övündüğü ve yukarıda anlattığım hayat hikayesinin sahibi *Wayne Downing*.

*West Point'ten 1962 yılında mezun olmuş.*

West Point'den 1830'larda mezun olup; ABD kıtasında Meksikalılara ve yerlilere karşı yürütülen kirli savaşların generalleri gibi aklı öldürmekten başka bir şeye çalışmayan bir kavanoz kafa. (_Jarhead_)

Onun gibilerin ABD devletinin her kademesinde görev aldığı ülkede de generaller namuslu yazarlar tarafından kıyasıya eleştiriliyor ama bu eleştirileri yapanların hiç biri kendi generallerini eleştirirken, başka ülkelerin generallerine övgü düzecek kadar cahil ve omurgasız değil.

*Onlar kendi ordularına değil, prensip olarak militarizme karşılar.* 

Ve en önemlisi hiç biri Altan'lar kadar küstahlıkla cahilliğin nadide örneği olarak karşımızda durmuyor. 

Bunları; ABD'nin televizyon kanallarında her programda demokrasi üzerine ahkam kesip, kendi ordularına küfrederken görmeniz ise mümkün değil. *ABD'nin bu anti-militarist entellektüelleri ancak kendi marjinal köşelerinde çabalamakla meşgul, tanınmayan isimler.* 

*Ahmet Altan; 1985 Eylül ayında Kadınca Dergisi'ne verdiği röportajda, bir erkek kardeşle kız kardeşin, bir anne ile oğlun, bir baba ile kızın cinsel ilişkiye girmesini normal bulduğunu söylemişti.*

Ensest ilişkilerin genetik olarak bir soyu nasıl aptallaştırdığı bilimsel bir gerçek. 

*Altan'ların küstahlıkla perdelenmiş zeka düzeyine bakıyorum da; acaba bu ailenin ABD militarizmini ve ensesti bu kadar küstahça ve ahlaksızca savunmalarının arkasında bilmediğimiz bir aile sırrı mı var?*


*B.G.*

...

----------

